# Night grilling / Smoking



## phonedrn8 (May 8, 2019)

Question what kind of lighting set up for your grill smoker ? Looking for something simple and bright. I was thing about getting a torch lamp from el cheap-o. Store


----------



## motolife313 (May 9, 2019)

How about a head lamp on the top of your head.


----------



## mike243 (May 9, 2019)

$20 or less for a decent head lamp and you will find your self using it for more than smoking at night ,another option is a pedestal lite with 3 swivel lites. Just put Led lites up in the carport and hooked up a Hyper Tough wireless remote to turn them on and off with.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2019)

I put a couple of spotlights on the side of my house that light up the smoker area.
Previous to that I used a headlamp.
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 9, 2019)

I use a headlamp, also got some high powered flash lights I just prop up as needed..

Though my smoker is on the porch or behind the garage where the lights are..so I guess that is cheating. I do suggest a headlamp though, you can't really go wrong owning on..especially if you own dogs who like to go outside at night alot!


----------



## GATOR240 (May 9, 2019)

I have rope lights around my smoker stand but at times use a portable light also.


----------



## bbqbrett (May 9, 2019)

I have always just used a mini flashlight.  Probably should use something better\easier.


----------



## smokerjim (May 9, 2019)

drop light with a high watt bulb


----------



## Winterrider (May 9, 2019)

These are pretty awesome and very brite. Has many uses. Will sit in numerous positions or multiple ways to hang. Have used for many years in portable fish house that is in my avatar.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Might-D-...hguid=7b5f91c2-360-16a9ebffb81391&athena=true


----------



## Smoke23 (May 22, 2019)

I just put up a couple motion sensor solar lights.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 22, 2019)

Agree with head-lamps.  I also use flashlights.  

Flashlights are used for detailed peeking.  Headlamps for general smoker work.


----------



## phonedrn8 (May 25, 2019)

Smoke23 said:


> View attachment 396117
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one it weather proof and they are out the way..


----------

